# TOTB 7 July 27th. IN OR OUT???



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Right i don't know really were to start TBH.

Some of you hate it some of you love it!!

Last year we all had a great crack putting out Skyline's to the test and entering our Skyline team at TOTB.

Some of us had good times and others had bad times!! And i dont mean times in the car:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

This year TOTB 7. We all need to unite as a one SKYLINE TEAM.

We need to chose 10 of the best Nissan Skylines in Europe to win the title back, With no fighting and bitching.

I will be selecting the team with Kieth Cowie as we have been allocated to do so.

We need to work closely with all event organisers and
members of every Skyline Forum to chose the correct team.

There is a venue marked in our calendar to do i proper test of the cars who want to enter. But this year no one will be taken lightly times will have to be shown.


So if anyone has bad words or sarcastic comments to say about this tread please go away as i am deadly serious on this i want us to win.

So if you have a car that will do the business at TOTB 7 Please get in touch via PM.


We all have a great chance of being part of of a winning team if we all just keep our pricks in were they should be.


Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

apologies already if this isn't related to this or is deemed as thread crapping,but you should consider the time attack skyline to make up part of the team as the Evo's and Impreza's are always more dominant there,with some seriously sorted time attack skyline's coming out,who knows what they can do to them?

also,tried getting Andy Middlehurst to drive for team Skyline?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry i made a **** up in the Skyline team reps.

Its Keith Cowie. Hugh Keir. And me.

So either any one of us will be quite willing to discuss anything you need.

Got to drum this in again BIG TIME. The Skyline team is open to all Forums.


Please no one give it the big one i hate this shit. If you have nothing constructive then please dont say it.

Regards 

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> apologies already if this isn't related to this or is deemed as thread crapping,but you should consider the time attack skyline to make up part of the team as the Evo's and Impreza's are always more dominant there,with some seriously sorted time attack skyline's coming out,who knows what they can do to them?
> 
> also,tried getting Andy Middlehurst to drive for team Skyline?


No problem.

If the car shows the times in the qualifying then he is in.

Bit like the Scooby Shoot out.

Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

has / is there a skyline shoot out going to be done ?

as we both know's theres alot of members on here that track their cars,would it be worthwhile having our own Skyline shoot out on an airfield or something were we stimulate the track layout for the time'd runs,and also obviously have a 1/4 mile section and top speed area?

a great chance to have some fun for the members,and more importantly see which cars and drivers are capable to repersent?
sometimes the drivers aren't good enough for the car (no i'm not pointing any fingers or anything!!!),so if you get a real good driver,they could shave those cruical seconds of the time when you give them a really good set-up car aswell?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This is not for the crack.

And under no circumstances for any club to have a track day.

This will be a invite to any member of any Skyline forum to get into the TOTB team.

Mick


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> has / is there a skyline shoot out going to be done ?
> 
> as we both know's theres alot of members on here that track their cars,would it be worthwhile having our own Skyline shoot out on an airfield or something were we stimulate the track layout for the time'd runs,and also obviously have a 1/4 mile section and top speed area?
> 
> ...


I think this is a good idea.

Its not an easy job you have m6beg, but to make team selection fair (and make a better all round team) you can actually see who has the skills to enter into this and bring back the WIN.
Would also stop all the arguements of who should and who shouldnt be in.

Would make for very very interesting viewing leading up to the event and will get more people behind team skyline.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*TOTB7*

United we win, divided we fall


----------



## Zoobcheck (Feb 13, 2004)

*TOTB 2008*

United we win, divided we fall


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good luck with this Mick! Don't stand for any thread shitting on this, it would be nice to bring the crown home!


----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

i say give Nicolas Kiesa a shout anything with handling he really impressive, plus he he very competative so he will work hard to do really good.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

minos said:


> i say give Nicolas Kiesa a shout anything with handling he really impressive, plus he he very competative so he will work hard to do really good.


I think he'd sold his GT-R and bought a Porsche?


Mick;

Thankless task mate, if you need any help in any way just let me know.

Matt.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Mick sure your enthausiasm will do wonders for the team and really hope this year the crown comes home!


----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

matt j said:


> I think he'd sold his GT-R and bought a Porsche?
> 
> 
> Mick;
> ...



he did and he bought the gtr back again :smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Good luck to you Mick, and Hugh and Keith, as we all know what a hassle getting a Skyline team has been over the past years.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Mick, I'm interested, put me in the list for consideration, track or drag/top speed.

I'll keep you posted with some up to date times once we get the car out and see how it runs on it's latest set-up.

Malc


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

best of luck mick and i will put the word out on skylineowners.com to see if anyone has anything to offer.


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you after individual cars to do well in all event? I think to get the overall club crown it would be better to select cars good at each individual event e.g.

Drag & top speed 5 cars: such as (only examples)

Lemon R33
Endless-r R33
Hugh keirs R34
etc

Track/circuit: such as (only examples)

The Beg's bro's R32
SVA's timeattack R34
Ron kiddels new car
+ other timeattack/circuit cars
etc.

might have a better chance of getting more points. just a thought.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

some else is going to sort this out on the skylineowners.com so if you need to speak to anyone mick the bruce m is dealing with it.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We are having a meeting this week to see what the crack is.

Then we will let everyone know what the plans are regarding the type of cars the Team needs.

Be rest assured we are 100% focused on our Goal.


Mick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mick, Before I ask the question this is in no way any attempt to cause a rift/disagreement or is in anyway negative. If the team is for 10 Skylines across all forums to compete in the club challenge why are the selectors not made up exclusively of people competing in the club challenge? Or are they? I hope this question is accepted in the manner it is intended and not as anything other than a genuine question about the team selection being made by people involved in the team

Thanks


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

That is a good point, presumably if you did some sort of skyline shootout across the 3 disciplines it makes sense to pick the top 10 runners yes? Got to be the fairest way.

As i am a relative unknown in the skyline world i would be a little miffed if i did that sort of competition, got in the top 10, and then didnt make the team as i wasnt part fo the clique...

Dont get me wrong i am certainly not having a go, its just that i know it happens in other areas on car boards...people always have the "this cars gonna be great so lets include it (mainly because theyre mates!)" and then it ends up not even making it to the event.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Listerofsmeg said:


> That is a good point, presumably if you did some sort of skyline shootout across the 3 disciplines it makes sense to pick the top 10 runners yes? Got to be the fairest way.
> 
> As i am a relative unknown in the skyline world i would be a little miffed if i did that sort of competition, got in the top 10, and then didnt make the team as i wasnt part fo the clique...
> 
> Dont get me wrong i am certainly not having a go, its just that i know it happens in other areas on car boards...people always have the "this cars gonna be great so lets include it (mainly because theyre mates!)" and then it ends up not even making it to the event.


Listerofsmeg.

You need to have faith in the people that are organising the team.

If your car does well then your in simple as that.

Like i said right at the start of this post. 

""So if anyone has bad words or sarcastic comments to say about this tread please go away as i am deadly serious on this i want us to win.""

I want us to win so why on earth would we select a car that has 300 bhp and runs 15 secs when there is a car with 800 bhp and runs a low 10 second pass. Really come on.

This is how it is going to be done end of.

We are going to have a skyline shootout at Shakespeare county race way.

So if there are any doubters you can all bring your cars down to have a go.


Now no more stupid comments please. If you have a problem or are not sure about anything then please send me a PM. :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I heard "rumours" that this EVO VIII from iceland will be entering TOTB VII
best time I´ve seen myself on this car is 11,7sec or 11,8sec..
I think he´s does some more tuning after that but Im not sure.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Mick, does that only imply a drag shootout at shakey?


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck Mick. I know with your drive and passion for the Skyline it will be an all out effort to win this year.:thumbsup: 

Question: 
Is it good to have cars that are good in one discipline or to look for an all rounder and do you get more points that way as a team? I know its better overall in finding an ultimate champion but is it possible to win if focusing just on just say 1/4 mile?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

only if you managed to get the majority of the top 10 id say  

thankfully the skylines will always be pretty good at the top end run too, which is merely an extention of the 1/4 anyway. You just have to take in to consideration the other cars that are running, there are a lot of 9 sec cars now and a few 8 sec ones, and they arent all skylines, so trying to dominate the drag alone would be a mistake.

For a skyline team id suggest having around a 6/4 split of drag(&top speed)/handling. 

Hope thats helpful


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I have had loads of PM'S tonight regarding the Shoot out.

Great news people. All good pm's as well :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: That's a first for me lol.

I want to thank everyone for there support and i will give it 100%.:clap: :clap: 

Cheers.

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Anyway TOTB.

Sorry Mook:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes TOTB, crack on!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

+1 for trying to contact kiesa. we know his car is capable, and as an ex F1 driver i think he may well be capable of driving also:chuckle:

good luck, may try and support the team...if im still here lol.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

minos said:


> he did and he bought the gtr back again :smokin:


That is great news
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

well done Mick I am sure you will do the Skyline team proud. 
Any details of the shoot-out yet?
As you know I would like to be part of the team and fancy my chances in the qualifiers. Will you guys be picking just ten cars or will there be a reserve list, just in case someone pulls out?

Sorry for the questions but the calendar is filling up with events I would like to participate in this year, so would be good to know the dates if poss.




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mick,

Is there a date set for TOTB7 yet?

If so, let me know and I'll edit the thread title to include it.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

27th July...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks mate.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Has anyone else had any thoughts of entering there car yet?


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just a little update for everyone.

As people may know that [email protected] has been poorly. The TOTB 6 dvd will be released next week. This is great news for TOTB. 

Well done to Simon :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: .

I am so glad you are getting better mate.

A very big up to Chris Mann for all his hard work.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


Mick


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Has anyone else had any thoughts of entering there car yet?


If I can get mine sorted and tested I'll be willing to have a bash Mick.

Will there be any qualifying/proving to do? (Need to know for the diary as I'll be working extra shift between now and TOTB.)

Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

id like to be in, if i meet the standards.

ant


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

There are ten place's in the team, So everyone will have a chance of being in it whatever Skyline you have.

The first TOTB qualifying will be at Shakespeare county raceway along with the new Pro Street Drag Series 19/20 April. 

See you all there. :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Dont want this taken wrong, and no direspect to mick and the others sorting this out,as they have one hell of a job picking a team.
But it looks like the skylines are concentrating on the 1/4 mile and high speed runs,and not the handling course,
would it be a bad idea 2 have 5 cars for the drag side and 5 for handling and high speed.
As every time they have concetrated on the high speed part , we loose through not doing the handling.
As the evo,s are good on the handling plus high speed now.
sorry if this annoys not getting at anyone just my thoughts.
team skyline 2 win


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

on that note.... how are you going to qualify the sprint track/ handling cars? They may not show their true points winning potential on straightline events?!


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

purpleskyline said:


> Dont want this taken wrong, and no direspect to mick and the others sorting this out,as they have one hell of a job picking a team.
> But it looks like the skylines are concentrating on the 1/4 mile and high speed runs,and not the handling course,
> would it be a bad idea 2 have 5 cars for the drag side and 5 for handling and high speed.
> As every time they have concetrated on the high speed part , we loose through not doing the handling.
> ...



Why can't we concentrate on both.....seemed to work for RCM/Norris/Ronnie


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

my car in my opinion is a good all rounder, full suspension and smallish turbos with good spool for quick accel round the track. with the gas for the strip!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

bazh said:


> Why can't we concentrate on both.....seemed to work for RCM/Norris/Ronnie



I think your spot on bazh, yes the Skylines are best at 1/4 so maybe a couple of out nowt 1/4mile monsters and then a few good allrounders.

My car is/will be a track car only. But it will still see a 9second 1/4 and a good top end. if we can get 10 simlar spec SKYLINES that run reliable all day I don't see how any other team can beat us.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

skylines are good at one thing and that is going fast in a straight line, we need 10 cars that will score well on the 1/4 and the top speed end of story.

I predict that there will not be a skyline in the top 7 on the track this year at totb, look at the results from last year and the one before.
these light kit cars, evos and scoobys are ok on the tight totb track.

For the skyline team to win this year every car has to be able to run well on the 1/4 and top speed and if they can score on the track its a bonus.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Tommy F said:


> skylines are good at one thing and that is going fast in a straight line, we need 10 cars that will score well on the 1/4 and the top speed end of story.
> 
> I predict that there will not be a skyline in the top 7 on the track this year at totb, look at the results from last year and the one before.
> these light kit cars, evos and scoobys are ok on the tight totb track.
> ...


Tommy, that is by far the most sensible thing you have ever posted  .
Forget the circuit.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I agree with Tommy.  

This will be the way forward.

ps to all the new DVD is out.

Keith Cowie's world record is on it. It's awesome :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Mick


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Tim said:


> Tommy, that is by far the most sensible thing you have ever posted  .
> Forget the circuit.



PMSL

Poor Tommy, how did you end up with all that bad press.

I do not see the circuit as an impossible task, but I do think it is unlikely to be a great hunting ground for the Skylines.

Despite having track suspension on my R34 I never made it to the track on the last two TOTB's.

Fingers crossed that my new R32 will be light enough to get some points on the circuit.

Looking forward to TOTB already.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I think Ron Kiddell is worth a shout in his new car. He aint a bad curcuit driver


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

dean j said:


> I think Ron Kiddell is worth a shout in his new car. He aint a bad curcuit driver


100% Agree with you there.

Ron??? I will give you a bell.


Mick


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

1 prob though... Its more a sprint track than a circuit


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

19th and 20th of April at Shakespeare people is the first qualifying for the TOTB team.

See you all there.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Keep me a place on the Team Mick. I'll earn it when my car gets back from Rob's.

Jeff

.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Keep me a place on the Team Mick. I'll earn it when my car gets back from Rob's.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> .



No reserves Jeff, you will have to prove both you and the car are one of the Ten Best Skylines in the competition. Mick, Hugh and Keith have set the stall out for the 1/4 mile and top speed, which the GTR's should earn some good points in. As for the handling circuit well it is kind of geared towards the smaller more nimble car's so I think they are right to be putting effort into these two disciplines










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Keep me a place on the Team Mick. I'll earn it when my car gets back from Rob's.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> .


When is she back Jeff mate?

Mick


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

so what are you looking at doing.

concentrating on big power for 1/4 mile and top speed only.
with regards to handling circuit are you going to look at the best circuit cars for that or go with 1/4 mile cars and top speed for that as well just asking after reading some of the posts bit unsure on your intensions with regards to how things are going to be selected.

i have read on loads of threads where people say skylines cannot do it on circuit anymore other cars are better etc.
i honestly dont believe it the m-speed car has proven that they are still up there. they just need prping properly and have the right driver in them.

dont get me wrong i aint saying i am it just saying that with people who know how to drive them and with them setup correctly they are still up there.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> so what are you looking at doing.
> 
> concentrating on big power for 1/4 mile and top speed only.
> with regards to handling circuit are you going to look at the best circuit cars for that or go with 1/4 mile cars and top speed for that just asking.


Shane why dont you pop along to Shakespeare and have a go mate. No doubt your track skills are up there with the little rally cars. The 1/4 mile and top speed are where the Skylines will score points but you might be able to upset the apple cart









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tell you the truth Shane.

We are more concentrating on the quarter mile and top speed. However if there are cars who JUMP out to be the daddy on the handling then we will look.

But as far we haven't seen one that we can truly say will score points.


Mick


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

are the skyline honestly going to dominate the 1/4 liek you think though? there will im sure be a handful of cars that will crack 9 this year and only a few skylines (currently) can manage that....you have to allow for the fact that not all cars will even make it to the event too, so putting all the eggs in one basket could be costly. 

Skylines are more than capable even on a fairly twisty circuit as shane says, as long as they are well set up with a good driver they can compete. Id love to have featured in this team as i think i will have a good alrounder, but sadly due to unforseen circumstances it wont be back on the road for these "qualifiers"


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> No reserves Jeff, you will have to prove both you and the car are one of the Ten Best Skylines in the competition.
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


I'm not looking for a reserve place. I did say I will earn it!!

My car will not be back for a while thats all.

Jeff

.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Listerofsmeg said:


> Skylines are more than capable even on a fairly twisty circuit as shane says, as long as they are well set up with a good driver they can compete.


Not directed solely at you lister but;

If you review the history of the competition, you'll see like the guys organising the team this year will have seen, with the exception of a limited few, the Skylines have not been able to compete on the circuit. It's just too tight for big cars with big power.

Don't take it the wrong way, I'm sure there are 1 or 2 cars out there who may be able to give the rally cars a run for their money on the circuit but not enough to gain an overall victory. The competition has got a lot stiffer in the past 3 years so selection and tactics have had to evolve too.
Failures unfortunately happen and you have to run to score points but that's the great thing about having qualifiers, it hopefully irons out a few bugs and lets you see who's capable of what.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

how do you know what a true track car is capable off. 
only one person has shown this before as he in my oppinion is the only person to have really put true time and effort into a 32 race car. Andy middlehurst took 2 championships in the 32 yes i appreciate this was years ago but who has really driven and pushed a skyline like ANDY in the UK till last year when darren started racing his.

i honestly think a big facture upto now has been not too many have wanted to really push the boundry with the skylines as they cost too much. however i know of 3 cars that have had serious work done to them for this year so will be interesting to see there results.

as for skylines not being able to go quick round tight and twisty circuits.
i know that few car clubs doing milbrook now with CATDT and that rally cars that have been round that handling circuit and the fastest time round the handling circuit at moment which is a very tight and twisty circuit is held BY A SKYLINE so depends on how car is driven and setup and it quicker by quite a few seconds.

dont get me wrong not starting an argument i do wish team skyline all the best and do hope they win :thumbsup: .

i had put my name down via pm to mick for this but after reading this i am questioning whether to attend.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Circuit driving requires more skill than the other two sections and more practice I suppose ,Skylines need to score decent points there dont they ?


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> as for skylines not being able to go quick round tight and twisty circuits.
> i know that few car clubs doing milbrook now with CATDT and that rally cars that have been round that handling circuit and the fastest time round the handling circuit at moment which is a very tight and twisty circuit is held BY A SKYLINE so depends on how car is driven and setup and it quicker by quite a few seconds.


before someone says something.
it isnt the quickest car ever round there it is the quickest from the car clubs and quicker than rally cars that times are known.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

stealth said:


> Circuit driving requires more skill than the other two sections and more practice I suppose ,Skylines need to score decent points there dont they ?


well i would have thought so. 
from recent experience i cannot see how a true drag car can do well on a circuit unless it has the team to totally change everything on suspension etc after your drag run.
After the work we have done on mine recently if i am not mistaken they are totally different cars that need to be built and setup different. 

The knowledge you have to have as a driver to work on setup for circuit is unbelieveable that is where i have gained so much respect for top drivers over the last few months as they can get into car and tell you what it is doing and what it needs in a lap now that is knowledge.

when i went to milbrook with CATDT few weeks back we did a few things to car and the difference they made over the tight and twisty circuit were mental. 

they made the car nearly 7 seconds quicker round it so. 
i honestly believe that unless the team have the right cars there for the circuit they wont perform and i do say that with the greatest respect to all skyline drivers but the cars have to be setup for it.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> how do you know what a true track car is capable off.
> only one person has shown this before as he in my oppinion is the only person to have really put true time and effort into a 32 race car. Andy middlehurst took 2 championships in the 32 yes i appreciate this was years ago but who has really driven and pushed a skyline like ANDY in the UK till last year when darren started racing his.
> 
> i honestly think a big facture upto now has been not too many have wanted to really push the boundry with the skylines as they cost too much. however i know of 3 cars that have had serious work done to them for this year so will be interesting to see there results.
> ...


Shane, I'm sure Andy himself would agree that the series he ran in ran different power levels than the cars entering today. I'd be suprised if his 32 was over 500bhp and it was running against similar powered cars. Not discrediting his achievement or capabilities but that was a long time ago.
The circuits he ran were also a lot longer and wider than the go-cart style track at elvington, I'm sure even Andy in a fully spec'd car could only keep up with the crown, not dominate it. There's one way to find out...

It's not an arguement but a discussion and if it makes you feel you have to question your attendance then something is sadly wrong. Everyone has the opportunity to compete for a place and Mick has already said if some track cars stand out they'd be considered.

Perhaps a circuit could be built to replicate the one at totb and it can be qualified on time as per the 1/4 and top speed.

Scoring points in just one discipline isn't going to win the event though IMHO.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

i am not saying that a 32 would dominate as its a few years old now or andy is the be all and end all.

what i am saying is that with the right skyline it could do well on the handling circuit as i saw this on a tight twisty circuit at milbrook.

and when you mention about me questioning attending.

i have loads on this year and would like to attend and try out but when it reads that circuit cars arent really going to get a look in and it sounds to me like the team has already been sort off chosen then i dont see the point in waisting a weekend.

to me if everyone was been given a fair change to try out then the discussion of 1/4mile and top speed being concentrated on wouldnt be happening neither would the statement of, 
if a track car stands out.
The only way to do tryouts in my oppinion is to attend with an open book and see how things prevail.
not rule certain cars out before they have got there. 
and once you have all the results see what you need to do then.

you want a winning team see what you have got before you decide how you are going to attack this.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*TOTB*

Quote "you want a winning team see what you have got before you decide how you are going to attack this."

In my opinion exactly right. You need to take points from the other carson the handling circuit full stop.

The biggest problem that you have with doing well at this is the logistics of getting a decent try of the handling circuit.The lines of waiting cars preclude a car doing well on both disciplines unless it can do good straight out of the bag and /or gets a little "help" pushing in the line of waiting cars.

Just my thoughts...........more experience than many!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tonysoprano said:


> Quote "you want a winning team see what you have got before you decide how you are going to attack this."
> 
> In my opinion exactly right. You need to take points from the other carson the handling circuit full stop.
> 
> ...


This year Tony there will be 2 cars on the course at the same time so these should solve the problem.

Mick


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*2" Cars*

So what happens when one car spins and the second car has to abort. Does it go to the back of the que?

What I am saying is you need to get organised as a team if you are running as a team.

This is a competition and you should treat it as such.

Dont discuss tactics on an open forum.
Get the team together for practice before the event.
Make sure all the team members know the logistics and the importance of being there early and parked in the correct place etc............

You may have discussed this elsewhere, I dont know,If you have ignore this senile post.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

They way I see team selection.............

No matter how many Skylines you throw at the 1/4 and Top speed, only perhaps 4 or 5 will go on to do well enough to score points, and be in the top 10 overall. 

So therefore, wouldn't it be better to set a benchmark time and TS (based on a perhaps the 14 fastest times from last year), and only those that make the grade go onto the team for those disciplines. All cars that don't make the grade don't get to go.

If 10 Skylines turn up that can do a 9 and or 200+mph, then fair play, but in reality we know that this is not the case.

So to maximise points, it makes sense (well to me anyway) to fill out the last positions with handling cars. 
There are deffo more Skylines that have been set up to do the likes of TA and even some competeing in Sprint races round the country. They compete amongst EVO's and Scoobs all the time, even on tight tracks, so it can be done.



So instead of having 4 or 5 1/4 and TS Skylines on the team that are never in a month of Sundays going to make the finals, why have them there anyway? 
Let's have some trying out the handling circuit, and maybe giving the team something to aim for for the future.

I believe the Skyline is more than a one trick pony.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> You need to take points from the other cars on the handling circuit full stop.


Tony, the 'other' cars that do well on the circuit also do well on the 1/4 and top speed too. As long as the circuit prep'd Skylines can also perform in all 3 catagories I understand your theory.

How many Skylines have managed to do well in all 3 catagories though?
That's what won Rocket his title 3 times but also what lost it for him in his last outing, he was just outclassed in all the events but top speed.
(Not singling him out, just using him as an example)


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree that a really well set up skyline is the business !!!! 
Not much out there will compete ! 
On the tight and twisty stuff though they do struggle against the lighter cars !!!!
I would class my own car as a good all rounder , high 10 sec quarter ,decent top speed and a well set up track car.But its weight lets it down .
My mate runs a 500 brake p1 in the time attack,1250kgs on the twisty stuff my gtr cant compete with it at all. 
But i do believe the right car and the right driver will def set a good time !!!!!
Ive no doudts the skyline team can win it overall !!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

matt j said:


> As long as the circuit prep'd Skylines can also perform in all 3 catagories.


as you said earlier just having discussion with you so dont think i am having a go  .

as your saying above

as long as....

Well lets give them a chance before they are wrote off as it sounds to me you and others have wrote them off already.

until reading later part of this thread i was well up for it.
there are few cars this year on handling that are still high powered but have lot of money spent on handling so should perform.

but as i mentioned earlier to me give everyone a fair chance and see what you have first before you staryt saying what you are going to go with. 
as i dont see the point in spending all the money to get there and stay over do all the trials etc and be writen of before we start which is how it looks to me.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

No Tony is right, there isn't enough time to compete in all 3 events. The queues are massive.

2 cars on track will be a disaster, unless they allow only a very marginal overlap. The track is/was a figure of 8, so maybe some dodgem thing going on????

matt, I don't remember a team where cars were specifically picked for handling. So your comment may be true regarding cars being good in all 3 cat., but the data is a little scewed.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> Well lets give them a chance before they are wrote off as it *sounds to me you and others have wrote them off already*.
> 
> until reading later part of this thread i was well up for it.
> there are few cars this year on handling that are still high powered but have lot of money spent on handling so should perform.
> ...


Shane, I haven't written anyone off mate, it's not my selection to make or process to judge. I like you etc will have to put my car and money on the line and risk it all just to make a place in the team. Something I could say I'd be proud to do.

As I mentioned there could be a similar track laid out at a venue and cars timed around it, that together with the results of the 1/4 and top speed would in theory produce the 10 best Skylines (available) in the UK/Europe.

There are those who are not affraid to show their opinions and have expressed them on here, it does not mean everyone shares the same opinions.
The team selection is to be finalised by Mick and until he says that there are no places left, it's up to everyone else to compete for a place.

I'd like to think that my car would be capable of filling a place but until I've met the entry requirements, whatever they are finalised as, then it's just wishful thinking. I know it's not the fastest, got the quickest top speed or the best handling Skyline out there but I'll sure as hell put it through it's paces trying...
That's what it's all about in the end, team spirit, something that's been sadly missing in the community for a while.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

matt j said:


> That's what it's all about in the end, team spirit, something that's been sadly missing in the community for a while.


Not sure I agree with that Matt. But this particular event does seem to bring out the worst in people. Things do seem to be better this year.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Matt I couldnt have said it better !!!!  
Team spirit is def what its all about !
I know micks going to have a hard time picking a team ! 
And for sure not everyones going to be happy !!!!
Whoever the final team may be , I hope they go out there and show what the GTR's are all about !!!! :chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Not sure I agree with that Matt. But this particular event does seem to bring out the worst in people. Things do seem to be better this year.


Just my perspective of what I see and hear Moley, nothing more than my opinion. 
I'm not refering to the online ie gtroc one either before anyone else highlights it, the community is far greater than just 1 site.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I take your point Matt, but I see plenty of team spirit at the 10 or so track days I attend every year, let alone the occasional event like TA that I go to watch. People keeping other peoples car's on the road, getting them home, etc, etc..... Indeed, this happens at TOTB.

Look at Marc lending Fee his car after hers got nicked. What about the way that you helped me out recently?

The community and team spirit is there, but for some reason, ego's always seem to spoil this event.

As I said, this year seems to be different.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

matt j said:


> Shane, I haven't written anyone off mate, it's not my selection to make or process to judge. I like you etc will have to put my car and money on the line and risk it all just to make a place in the team. Something I could say I'd be proud to do.
> 
> As I mentioned there could be a similar track laid out at a venue and cars timed around it, that together with the results of the 1/4 and top speed would in theory produce the 10 best Skylines (available) in the UK/Europe.
> 
> ...


i agree with you re team spirit etc,
but if you want a team to come together and perform as a team then let the team be picked through performance and let the lads come together and bash it out on a even playing field not saying that some have been written of before they get there.

if this is to be a team and not a bunch of individuals taking part in totb then a TEAM is to be selected through all pro and cons off all 3 catagories not just 1/4 or TS. one cars weekness could be another ones strength and as a 
TEAM WILL WIN. :thumbsup: 

i personally would love to see the skyline team win whether i was part of it or not as i am a Skyline enthusiast. That goes as far as Time Attack yes i want to do well but if one of other skylines wins i will be happy for them. 

However good look to all.
and good luck to 
mick, hugh and Keith on what will hopefully be a SKYLINE WINNING TEAM after all this.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

makes sense to test cars on handling aswell...

As a slightly slower 1/4mile/topspeed car may have what it takes to get points on the track. With the 1/4 qualifing its just going to get over looked for a car thats marginally faster in a straight line.

What are the classes like this year? Is Keith/Duke (mick) going to run in seperate classes? Do they still score for the team?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> makes sense to test cars on handling aswell...
> 
> As a slightly slower 1/4mile/topspeed car may have what it takes to get points on the track. With the 1/4 qualifing its just going to get over looked for a car thats marginally faster in a straight line.
> 
> What are the classes like this year? Is Keith/Duke (mick) going to run in seperate classes? Do they still score for the team?


I will be in the Lemon. Street class.

Mick.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Minor correction from some of the earlier posters, the team will be selected by Mick, Keith Cowie and myself.

TOTB 6 results shown here by Redline Magazine show that you had to be capable of a 10.4 second 1/4 mile to get into a top ten points scoring position last year.

I think it is safe to say that the 1/4 mile and top speed times have risen year on year so I think that we must look for cars that are capable of around 10.5 second or better quarter mile times to compete in the 1/4 and top speed for TOTB7

I think that cars with slower than 10.5 second quarters that have a good handling package should be given a fair crack at the team since cars slower than 10.5 are unlikely to add to the points haul of the team.

I am sure that time spent practising the art of launching at events like the Pro Drag Series http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89395-pro-street-drag-series-new-post.html will pay dividends for track and 1/4 mile cars.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

tonysoprano said:


> So what happens when one car spins and the second car has to abort. Does it go to the back of the que?
> 
> What I am saying is you need to get organised as a team if you are running as a team.
> 
> ...


Nails on the head!


----------



## munro (Oct 3, 2006)

A little birdie tells me that Keith cowie plans to MOT & Tax his car for this years event.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

I think a good idea would be to open a thread where all of us nominate a top speed/quarter mile car, and a circuit car, with no explenation. This way, we all put our pennies worth in and give Mick, Keith and Hugh more to think about. You cant nominate yourself neither. Keep this thread open for the debate side of things, but on the other thread, keep it simple, and anyone who may deserve to be in dont get forgotten.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shane I dont think that anyone has written anyone off mate, the dates are set for some pre TOTB practice, a chance for people wanting to take part proving there cars can be competitive. 

I do think that tuner cars, ie. RC scoobie, RC developments EVO's, Zen scoobie, Simon Norris etc are pro cars and should be in a pro class like they are for Time Attack. It is very difficult to have a car as a hobbie and then have to compete against a car that gets hundreds of hours on a ramp in one of the top tuners garages, with x amount of parts at cost fitted but that's what we are up against, so we will see





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

please dont confuse pro classes from different events tho, we have have a road car class for cars suitable for all 3 events /road legal and a pro-drag class for cars built as out and out drag cars. some privateers have spent more on their road car than some of the tuners, you wil lnever resolve that argument unfortunately.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

lol, *JUN* lemon isn't a tuner car?


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

we make no distinction between tuner/private. if it was an outright drag car it would be in class d- pro drag.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

NISFAN said:


> lol, *JUN* lemon isn't a tuner car?


lol, it was a tunner car but from what I have read on this forum it is no longer in Japan. I think M6BEG owns it now and I have not heard many saying he has done a sterling job rebuilding there car or remapping there ecu.

lol




Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> we make no distinction between tuner/private. if it was an outright drag car it would be in class d- pro drag.


Chris what about the outright track cars?








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

welcome as long as road legal , if not then into pro-drag class by default.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

TOTB is still the best event of the year:bowdown1:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> welcome as long as road legal , if not then into pro-drag class by default.


Chris wouldn't it be fairer for the tuner cars to run in there own class? It is very hard to compete against there resources and I would love to know what MOT station they use, mine around the corner is a right persnickety git :chuckle: 






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

will discuss offline if you dont mind please email us. fair to say a private car (ronnie!) won 3 yrs on the trot tho!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

chrisT.O.T.B. said:


> will discuss offline if you dont mind please email us. fair to say a private car (ronnie!) won 3 yrs on the trot tho!



No worries Chris





Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

NISFAN said:


> lol, *JUN* lemon isn't a tuner car?


Correct its mine.


Mick


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

For micks and the GTR registers sake, i will not allow this thread to decend into another TOTB bitching debacle. Keep it on topic people, if you have concerns about safety etc, please address them elsewhere.

if you don't agree with team selection, prove your times

other than that, can we keep it tidy, put forward ideas/names and not let it turn into another ebarrassment for all involved

you have been warned

mook


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> For micks and the GTR registers sake, i will not allow this thread to decend into another TOTB bitching debacle. Keep it on topic people, if you have concerns about safety etc, please address them elsewhere.
> 
> if you don't agree with team selection, prove your times
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Mook.

Mick


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Someone enter the NEW GTR and win all 3 events.

Well 2 should be in the bag anyway......

:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> Someone enter the NEW GTR and win all 3 events.
> 
> Well 2 should be in the bag anyway......
> 
> :chuckle:


Now Now Trev :smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Now Now Trev :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> 
> Mick


We all know you should win the 1/4 mile mate :thumbsup: 

Oh, probably the Top Speed run too given your madness! :smokin: 

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> We all know you should win the 1/4 mile mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, probably the Top Speed run too given your madness! :smokin:
> 
> :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


It wont be for the lack of trying Trev mate. Trying to get 200mph in the 1km this year though.

I can't wait.:smokin: :smokin: 


Mick


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Trying to get 200mph in the 1km this year though.


that would be impressive!!

good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> It wont be for the lack of trying Trev mate. Trying to get 200mph in the 1km this year though.
> 
> I can't wait.:smokin: :smokin:
> 
> ...


Good luck Mick I hope you do it!!

Jeff


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ludders said:


> Good luck Mick I hope you do it!!
> 
> Jeff


I would of thought your's will be a good top speed as well Jeff.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just to let everyone know again.

There will be the first test day for TOTB Skyline team @ Shakespeare county raceway on the 19/20th of April.


Mick


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trev said:


> Someone enter the NEW GTR and win all 3 events.


But it's a Skyline Team not a GT-R Team


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> But it's a Skyline Team not a GT-R Team


Oh balls, I forgot Nissan dropped the "Skyline" name  

(A very sad Trev).


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> But it's a Skyline Team not a GT-R Team


Correct John.

But all the interested people we have received for the team are all gtr's at the present time.

It will always be called team Skyline even if it had 10 gtr's.

That's the way Keith, Hugh and i want it.

Like we have said there will always be a place in the team for what ever model.

All we want to do is choose the fastest team to WIN.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I have today pleaded with Keith to do some changes on his car to make it road legal so he can be in the team as well. I don't see why not if he can sort the car out.

I know there will be the doubters out there IE road car regarding this but it is a very easy task for him to do. 

I still have to persuade him though. He and his team know more about Skylines than i ever will, And the same people have helped me out big time recently.

I just hope he does it.


Mick


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Mick 

Keith could give the team a good starting point for the top speed and 1/4 mile.:clap:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

m6beg said:


> I have today pleaded with Keith to do some changes on his car to make it road legal so he can be in the team as well. I don't see why not if he can sort the car out.


I've always said TOTB should be for true road cars.
However, looking at some of the other cars, specially last year, I'd say go for it.
You need to m.o.t. the White as well Mick.
I'll come over and drive it if you're running the Lemon.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Definitely Tommy it would be great.

I will try my best to get him.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tim said:


> I've always said TOTB should be for true road cars.
> However, looking at some of the other cars, specially last year, I'd say go for it.
> You need to m.o.t. the White as well Mick.
> I'll come over and drive it if you're running the Lemon.


Your the man Mr [email protected] plates.org:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Why not i say:thumbsup: as long as they are road legal why not.

I better talk to Mr Bradshore as well then do it proper all three of the cars.


Mick


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

would be great if Mr Bradshaw enters too!


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I have today pleaded with Keith to do some changes on his car to make it road legal so he can be in the team as well. I don't see why not if he can sort the car out.
> 
> I know there will be the doubters out there IE road car regarding this but it is a very easy task for him to do.
> 
> ...


Hi Mick

I think Keiths can has got a MOT now,it will be ready to enter the skyline team at TOTB this year  :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tommy.

I am glad you found the thread again. I was going to update the skyline team.

So are there any more runners who think there car is good enough.

Not long now lads.


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Lambs R34 might be worth a shout :thumbsup: 










Smokey


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Tommy F said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> I think Keiths can has got a MOT now,it will be ready to enter the skyline team at TOTB this year  :thumbsup:


That is pure class! :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

A few pictures of my mate Keith Cowies new 2008 set up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





























More pictures can be found on here of his astonishing car.Keith Cowie


Only a few GTR'S in the world have ran a 7 second pass. I would be honored to be one of them, And i know Keith would be.

So it wont be long now boy's. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well i have only had about 7 real offers so who's in???

I will not leave it much longer.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Well i have only had about 7 real offers so who's in???
> 
> I will not leave it much longer.
> 
> ...


I am deffo up for this. Usual list??

1. Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2.
3.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

1. Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2.Tweenierob
3.
4.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1.Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2.Tweenierob
3.M6BEG (Lemon)
4.Keith Cowie

Good shit lads lets get this team together and unite all the SKYLINES together. I only want to see from now on good positive comments. IE no shit stirring. Or i will talk to the other Chairmen of the Team Skyline and the Moderators of the gtr board. And we will go our own way.

So please please give respect to the people who want to have a go. For the record all Skylines must be road legal and run on dot approved tyres and have a full mot and insurance.


It's all systems go now Lads GAME ON.


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

The whistely job is having some head at the mo ( we all like head lads)
A os giken box will be fitted soon, so I am sure that the 10.8 I ran in Jan on a unprepped track will fall. Aiming for the low 10's but a little help from Nos might get a bit better.


1.Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2.Tweenierob
3.M6BEG (Lemon)
4.Smokey 1
5.Keith Cowie








Smokey


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well done Smokey.

Wind her up to the limit for TOTB.

1.Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2.Tweenierob
3.M6BEG (Lemon)
4.Smokey 1
5.Keith Cowie
6.Garry (GT-ART)
7.
8.
9.
10.




Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I would just like to say one thing 


If you have faith in the team representatives. I will guarantee without a shadow of a doubt. WE WILL BRING THE CUP BACK!.


All you need is faith and rest assured we will win no problem at all.


Mick. Keith. Hugh.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking like a strong team there Mick, cant wait for TOTB and a much needed Skyline win!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*TOTB*

I can 100% safely say that mine won't be ready Mick  

Yet another year of motoring ruined, takes the urine :bawling:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking like a good team!

1. Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2. Tweenierob
3. M6BEG (Lemon)
4. Smokey 1
5. Keith Cowie
6. Garry (GT-ART)
7. George (DCY - Keiko)
8.
9.
10.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good so far boy's.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Didnt Bob run good times in his R34 at the POD Skyline day? maybe he will be up for it.



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Yep, was a bloody quick car that!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Didnt Bob run good times in his R34 at the POD Skyline day? maybe he will be up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey :smokin:


Who is Bob Smokey???

Mick


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*TOTB*

Mick are all the cars on the list elegible to run in the team as i remember last year a few guys went into the pro catagory..Maybe i need to go read up on this now before i head down to watch...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Who is Bob Smokey???
> 
> Mick


Mick i think he is called Bobdawelder on here, think it may be in the high tens, Bayside 34.

Ben


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

markyboy.1967 said:


> Mick are all the cars on the list elegible to run in the team as i remember last year a few guys went into the pro catagory..Maybe i need to go read up on this now before i head down to watch...


Yep all cars on the list are street legal cars and are fit to run.


Mick


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Thanks Mick--think i will attend now.:chuckle: You have saved me loads of time reading the full thread. Cheers and good luck all who enter.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Mick i think he is called Bobdawelder on here, think it may be in the high tens, Bayside 34.
> 
> Ben


Ok Ben cheers for that mate. Cars need to low 10's to be in. And a good top speed over the km.


Mick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Ok Ben cheers for that mate. Cars need to low 10's to be in.
> 
> 
> Mick


HI Mick, Not sure if you seen the other post i put up. But i have the GTR in the 9's now. Full GPS data logging to prove also. Did 3 sub 10 sec on Sunday and 2 very low 10's. If the track was clean i thin we could have gone a good bit quicker of the line.

YouTube - TDP GTR Bisopscourt Drag

YouTube - TDP GTR at Bishposcourt

P.S i still have your diffs. Here in a box. PM me how much and i can bring it to TOTB.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

1. Jeff Ludgate (Ludders)
2. Tweenierob
3. M6BEG (Lemon)
4. Smokey 1
5. Keith Cowie
6. Garry (GT-ART)
7. George (DCY - Keiko)
8. [email protected]
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.

Just to let everyone know this isn't the final team. This is the selection of cars we have willing to run.


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks promising! 

Note to self...must try harder (and get a faster car). Doubt i'll get below high 10s


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

yeehaa! looking forward to it now, even more so :clap: - been every year since the 1st & last year nearly put me & several mates off forever :nervous:


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> has / is there a skyline shoot out going to be done ?
> 
> as we both know's theres alot of members on here that track their cars,would it be worthwhile having our own Skyline shoot out on an airfield or something were we stimulate the track layout for the time'd runs,and also obviously have a 1/4 mile section and top speed area?
> 
> ...




This is why the Scooby lot do so well. It's a dam good idea.

A Skyline Shootout, mini totb for Skylines! Same venue, before TOTB, top ten cars run in the team. It's a good way to get the best Skylines have to offer!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok Guys.

Time is nearly here so who is in????

Need to know very soon

Mick


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

blimey this has come round quick!

Id love to have given this a shot but i dont think this is the time for the car to be "making its debut..."


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Ok Guys.
> 
> Time is nearly here so who is in????
> 
> ...



I'm in if u lend me the lemon or the duke :chuckle: :smokin:

Goodluck with this bro!!!!

Come on guy's put your BHP figure's and driving skill's to the test:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I will do it..

RObbie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Good man Robbie.  


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I need all the runners to send there form's in please ASAP.

There are a few missing.


Cheers.


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Where is the list Mick ?

Who is running ?



Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

My entry should have been in on Friday. I will fax it again to make sure.

Robbie


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

sent mine today with along with cheque, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

edmy said:


> sent mine today with along with cheque, thanks for the opportunity!


Good man.


Mick


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

robbie- have yours already thanks


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Would i be able to enter Mick. I have done 11.3 while missing 100hp. So i should see 10's . Remapping the car as soon as its back on the road.

If i have to do a certain time to enter let me know and i will go and get it.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Form is now in and money on the way to chris after speaking with kieth.

im really gonna push to get us some points on the handling circuit - full new track suspension will be fitted on saturday and a full racing allignment setup will also be done so i can turn in nice and tight (the courses havent been very skyline firendly in the past so i know what i have to work on)

so who do we have currently on the list in the team then guys ?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

any of the TimeAttack skylines taking part?

RK, Shane, Mark Biggars?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I will speak to Keith tonight and put up the list of the runners we have at the min. I think we need one more.



Mick


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Mark would be good to have there. Loads of experience on the drag strip and pretty handy round the track as well.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

This is the team guys.


MICK BEGLEY 
JOHN BEGLEY 
KARL FARRAR
JEFF LUDGATE 
NEIL WREN
PETE KETTLEBORO 
ROBBIE THORNTON 
ANTHONY EDMUNDSON 
BARRY HOWIESON 
RENTON

All the best guys see you all there. I will be there around 4/5 pm on the Sat.


Mick


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Good luck boy's. Lets see what you can do.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

whats the specs on those cars? 

never heard/seen/read about some

KARL FARRAR
PETE KETTLEBORO
ANTHONY EDMUNDSON
BARRY HOWIESON
RENTON

edit: maybe its just there real names that I'm not placing. I've heard of Renton but no idea on what his skyline is like.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Adam, ultimately whatever the spec they are the volunteers to put their cars on the line.

Good luck Team. Their in mind, if not in car and body.

What happened to Keith?

DaveG


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

ATCO said:


> What happened to Keith?
> 
> DaveG


Never passed the emissions test  











Smokey


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

keith is pro drag class.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Usernames that I know, 

MICK BEGLEY - M6BEG
JOHN BEGLEY - Smokey 1
KARL FARRAR
JEFF LUDGATE - Ludders
NEIL WREN - Listerofsmeg
PETE KETTLEBORO - Pkettle
ROBBIE THORNTON - [email protected]
ANTHONY EDMUNDSON 
BARRY HOWIESON 
RENTON


please could the other guys add there user names so everyone knows who you are on the forum



Smokey


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

Smokey 1 said:


> Usernames that I know,
> 
> MICK BEGLEY - M6BEG
> JOHN BEGLEY - Smokey 1
> ...


MICK BEGLEY - M6BEG
JOHN BEGLEY - Smokey 1
KARL FARRAR
JEFF LUDGATE - Ludders
NEIL WREN - Listerofsmeg
PETE KETTLEBORO - Pkettle
ROBBIE THORNTON - [email protected]
ANTHONY EDMUNDSON 
BARRY HOWIESON - bazh :nervous: 
RENTON


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Good luck. Will be up to watch this.:clap: 

What times have these cars run? and is there the intention to try and pick up points on the handling circuit or just go all out for straight line stuff?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

are the likes of the RCM and ZEN TA cars entering for 22B? Will the RC evo;s be in for MLR?

tough competition if they are :|


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

At this point ill just add that my name is "Neil Wrenn", my mum would be ever so upset if she saw the 1 "N" 

I personally will be shooting for handling points, the other disciplines i will use a guage of overall performance in a straight line....nothing more.

Im just thankful for the oppty, perfect shakedown for the car!!


----------



## Bling (Mar 26, 2003)

full list 

2008 Entry list now available

A1 TEAM VAUXHALL DANIEL BROOKS VAUXHALL TIGRA
A2 TEAM VAUXHALL CHRIS SUTTON VAUXHALL CORSA
A3 TEAM VAUXHALL JAMES BIRCH VAUXHALL CORSA
A4 TEAM VAUXHALL RUSS PATON VAUXHALL ASTRA
A5 TEAM VAUXHALL ROBERT VARELA VAUXHALL NOVA
A6 TEAM VAUXHALL ALLAN DUTHIE VAUXHALL NOVA
A7 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW SPECK VAUXHALL TIGRA
A8 TEAM VAUXHALL OLIVER HEWITT VAUXHALL NOVA
A9 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW GOLDING VAUXHALL CORSA
A10 CRX-UK ERROL HUEL HONDA CRX TURBO
A11 CRX-UK RICKY LEE HONDA CIVIC
A12 FIAT COUPES NIGEL OGRAM FIAT COUPE TURBO
A13 FIAT COUPES LEIGHTON WILSON FIAT COUPE TURBO
A14 200 PLUS CLUB ANDY NICHOLLS ROVER 200 TURBO
A15 200 PLUS CLUB RICHARD BATTY MITSUBISHI FTO
A16 PRG ROVERS ANDY HEARN ROVER 220 GTI TURBO
A17 RS TURBOS SIMON SMAIL FORD ESCORT RS TURBO
A18 DUBCLUB PAUL BARGATE VW SCIRROCO

RWD
B1 200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO
B2 200+ CLUB SHAUN SMITH TVR SAGARIS
B3 200+ CLUB AVI MORADE KMS MINI CLUB SPORT
B4 INVITED REUBEN SOKHI SKYLINE GTS
B5 VIPERS BJORN AENILS DODGE VIPER
B6 VIPERS NADINE GEARY DODGE VIPER
B7 INVITED JACK FROST HOLESHOT RACING DAX
B8 MKIVSUPRA.NET GRAEME HENDERSON SUPRA
B9 MKIVSUPRA.NET WESTLEY COX SUPRA
B10 MKIVSUPRA.NET MICHEL LANE SUPRA
B11 MKIVSUPRA.NET JAY EVANS SUPRA
B12 MKIVSUPRA.NET LEE PERRYMAN SUPRA
B13 200SXOC ANTHONY WALTERS NISSAN 200 SX
B14 200SXOC KEVIN DUCKWORTH NISSAN 200 SX
B15 200SXOC STEVE HAWKES NISSAN 200 SX
B16 200SXOC JOHN STOCKER NISSAN 200 SX
B17 200SXOC RICHARD ALLEN NISSAN 200 SX
B18 200SXOC DANIEL LARK NISSAN 200 SX
B19 TEAM MR2 LARRY VALLOT TOYOTA MR2
B20 TEAM MR2
B21 TEAM MR2 CHRIS HUNTLEY TOYOTA MR2
B22 TEAM MR2 TOYOTA MR2
B23 TEAM MR2 MICHAEL GREENSIDES TOYOTA MR2
B24 TEAM MR2 NATHAN FREKE TOYOTA MR2
B25 TEAM MR2 ROY ASHBY TOYOTA MR2
B26 TEAM MR2 SHAHID MIRZA TOYOTA MR2
B27 TEAM MR2 SIMON LOCKYER TOYOTA MR2
B28 FDUK JAMES WILLDAY MAZDA RX7
B29 FDUK ROBBIE CALDER MAZDA RX7 V8
B30 TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO
B31 TURBOSPORTS DARREN FAULKNER TRIUMPH DOLOMITE SPRINT
B32 TURBOSPORTS LEE REDGRAVE FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO
B33 TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH
B34 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO
B35 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY BEDFORD VAN
B36 TEAM NYLOC RICHARD ELLIKER LOTUS EXIGE
B37 TEAM NYLOC SIMON WALKER LOTUS EXIGE
B38 TEAM NYLOC RUSS TREASURE LOTUS EXIGE
B39 TEAM NYLOC PHIL ENGLISH LOTUS 211
B40 TEAM NYLOC ANDY KEAR LOTUS EXIGE GT
B41 TEAM NYLOC GAVIN KIRBY LOTUS 211
B42 TEAM NYLOC CRAIG DOLBY LOTUS ELISE TYPE R
B43 INVITED KEVIN LEAPER ROLLYS ROYCE TURBO
B44 RS COSWORTH LEE CATERMOLE SIERRA RS COSWORTH
B45 DUBCLUB MARTIN WILLIS VW POLO 1.8T

4WD
C45 TEAM SKYLINE RENTON SKYLINE R34 GTR
C46 RS COSWORTH ALAN LLOYD RS TURBO 4X4
C47 GT4 OC RIK PARKER CELICA GT4 ST205
C48 200+ CLUB JOHN SOUTHCOTE LANCIA DELTA INTERGRALE
C49 200+ CLUB PAUL WESTWELL SUBARU IMPREZA
C50 200+ CLUB SIMON DEATON MITSUBISHI EVO 8
C51 200+ CLUB LEE HULLIS SKYLINE R34 GTR
C52 200+ CLUB ADRIAN SMITH FENSPORT CELICA
C53 MLR SIMON NORRIS NORRIS DESIGNS EVO
C54 MLR NORMAN MURRAY EVO 6 RSX
C55 MLR MARTYN GREEN EVO 5 RS
C56 MLR PAUL MARTIN EVO 6 GSR
C57 MLR CLIVE SEDDON RC DEVELOPMENTS EVO 6
C58 MLR IAN SMITH EVO 5 GSR
C59 MLR PHILLIP YOUNG EVO 6 GSR
C60 MLR JASON HULBERT EVO 4
C61 MLR GAVIN RENSHAW EVO 5 RS
C62 MLR PAUL NORTH EVO 8
C63 TEAM SUBARU ANDY FORREST AFP IMPREZA
C64 TEAM SUBARU PAUL BLAMIRE IMPREZA
C65 TEAM SUBARU JOHN STEVENSON IMPREZA
C66 TEAM SUBARU OLLY CLARKE RCM IMPREZA
C67 TEAM SUBARU STEVEN DARLEY LATERAL PERFORMANCE IMPREZA STI 5
C68 TEAM SUBARU KEVIN HORSLEY IMPREZA
C69 TEAM SUBARU DALE HOWARD IMPREZA
C70 TEAM SUBARU ANDY NAPIER IMPREZA
C71 TEAM SUBARU ROB HARRIMAN IMPREZA
C72 TEAM SUBARU HALDOR IMPREZA
C73 TEAM SKYLINE JEFF LUDGATE SKYLINE R34 GTR
C74 TEAM SKYLINE MICK BEGLEY JUN LEMON R33 GTR
C75 TEAM SKYLINE JOHN BEGLEY SKYLINE R32 GTR
C76 TEAM SKYLINE KARL FARRAR SKYLINE R32 GTR
C77 TEAM SKYLINE ROB GALLAGHER SKYLINE R32 GTR
C78 TEAM SKYLINE PETE KETTLEBORO SKYLINE R32 GTR
C79 TEAM SKYLINE ROBBIE THORNTON SKYLINE R32 GTR
C80 TEAM SKYLINE ANTHONY EDMUNDSON SKYLINE R32 GTR
C81 TEAM SKYLINE BARRY HOWIESON SKYLINE R33 GTR V SPEC
C82 TEAM SKYLINE
C83 TEAM GTI-R MO JAMIL GTI-R
C84 TEAM GTI-R ANDREW MELLING GTI-R
C85 TEAM GTI-R LUWI ROBERTS GTI-R
C86 TEAM GTI-R CHRIS MURTY GTI-R
C87 TEAM GTI-R DAVE PERRY DP MOTORSPORT GTI-R
C88 GTOUK BEN HARTLEY EUROSPEC MITSUBISHI GT
C89 GTOUK DEREK MILTON MITSUBISHI 3000GT

pro drag

D1 KEITH COWIE RB MOTORSPORT R32 GTR
D2 JOHN CURISTAN IMPREZA
D3 MICK BEGLEY DUKE SKYLINE R33 GTR
D4 PAT DORAN FORD RS200
D5 LIAM DORAN FIESTA ST





:thumbsup: 
Dan


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thast already slightly out of date though....if you look at the names Mick posted, and what is down to run in Team Skyline they are different.


----------



## Bling (Mar 26, 2003)

well thats a bit gay aint it:chairshot


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

you said it bud  but then i think most of this was decided at pretty short notice!


----------



## Raiju (May 18, 2008)

Would haved loved to have competed in this, epecially with the car now running 2.2bar, but i doubt i'd have been able to compete with no bonnet and a big crack in the windscreen :sadwavey:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Best of luck to all the team.

I am sure you will do well.

I will be there cheering on all the team.

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

oooofff... Impreza team looks pretty damn solid on paper :|


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

agreed, short of a miracle i think they may very well have it in the bag!!!
Having said that, take out RCM, Zen and Andy Forrest, the drag and top end should be GTR dominated......(bar a few other randoms) and that comprises 2 of the disciplines.....the MLR all fair well in the handling course.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

How about some support instead of condemning the team to failure before we even start.

Robbie


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> agreed, short of a miracle i think they may very well have it in the bag!!!
> Having said that, take out RCM, Zen and Andy Forrest, the drag and top end should be GTR dominated......(bar a few other randoms) and that comprises 2 of the disciplines.....the MLR all fair well in the handling course.


Would expect the lateral subaru to be at least low to mid 10s if not in the 9s, then you have Norris and RC Developments and not sure if RSE is running. Anybody want to fund a gt47 for me :chuckle:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Listerofsmeg said:


> agreed, short of a miracle i think they may very well have it in the bag!!!
> Having said that, take out RCM, Zen and Andy Forrest, the drag and top end should be GTR dominated......(bar a few other randoms) and that comprises 2 of the disciplines.....the MLR all fair well in the handling course.


come on, should andy's really be allowed to run in that class??? i also didnt think the zen monster was road registered? never seen a plate on it


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How about some support instead of condemning the team to failure before we even start.
> 
> Robbie



I am supporting it, im in it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

So am I.

Robbie


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

i know


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

can anyone confirm the distance for the top end run this year? is it still a mile?


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

1km


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

bazh said:


> 1km


Suits my car down to the ground. 

Robbie


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Suits my car down to the ground.
> 
> Robbie



Short gearing Robbie?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Short enough to have been out of revs before the mile.

Robbie


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

will be interesting to see what sort of speeds our cars get up to...ive got no idea what mine will do in 1km....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Listerofsmeg said:


> will be interesting to see what sort of speeds our cars get up to...ive got no idea what mine will do in 1km....


Yep should be very very intresting    


Mick


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

What kind of tyres are people using for the drag/1k runs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I will be using my KUMHO track day tyres


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

888s for me


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

see you in the que for the handeling track Neil, might be up to see you one night this week :bowdown1: 













Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

bazh said:


> What kind of tyres are people using for the drag/1k runs?


Last year i did the mile on the MT drag tyres. Still undecided for this year.


Mick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

bazh said:


> MICK BEGLEY - M6BEG
> JOHN BEGLEY - Smokey 1
> KARL FARRAR
> JEFF LUDGATE - Ludders
> ...


Renton - [email protected]


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

*Team Photo*

Ok here are pics of the cars running in the team guys :clap: 

(if i have any wrong please let me know and i will change it asap)
I cant find any pics for the following people so please post some up guys so everyone knows who we are 

ANTHONY EDMUNDSON
KARL FARRAR
BARRY HOWIESON



--------------------------------------------------------------------------




Pete Kettleboro - R32 GTR (baby lemon lol)










Mick Begley - R33 PerfectTouch Super Lemon










John Begley - Taisan R32 GTR










Jeff Ludgate - RIPS Drag-R










Robbie Thornton - TDP R33 GTR










Neil Wrenn - R33 GTR










Renton - R33 GTR


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm, Robbie Thornton - TDP R33 GTR!!!

Thats a pic of a R32 GTR, which one is correct?

Ill see everyone down or up at Elvington. Im giving Chris Mann a help Saturday and Sunday sorting everyone out.

Baz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

P3RV3RT said:


> Hmmm, Robbie Thornton - TDP R33 GTR!!!
> 
> Thats a pic of a R32 GTR, which one is correct?
> 
> ...


I think you will find that my car is indeed a R32 GTR as in the picture.

Robbie


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

hi this is me (anthony Edmundson)









and my friend Karl Farrah


----------



## bazh (Aug 22, 2006)

moi


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lemon gets final map tomorrow guys. I hope to see some big big numbers.


Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Good luck for that! Fingers crossed it works out well - would be good to hear some awesome numbers this weekend.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Cheers dude.

Its the best event of the year.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

The rev limit will be up ed on the Taisan from 7200 to 8500, we have kept it low for track use. I have fitted a little blue bottle in the boot to help us along  Hope to get a Ten fingers crossed but I will be giving it some action on the handling circuit and trying to steal a few point of the Evo's and Scoobies






Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

good luck skyline team


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> The rev limit will be up ed on the Taisan from 7200 to 8500, we have kept it low for track use. I have fitted a little blue bottle in the boot to help us along  Hope to get a Ten fingers crossed but I will be giving it some action on the handling circuit and trying to steal a few point of the Evo's and Scoobies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come your not running the whistley job?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

wont be ready in time Steven  and I aint very happy about that, wanted to run it because it makes a hell of a lot more power than the Taisan.









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

should be interesting to compare our cars then John, looks like the overal power should be fairly similar although you have some laughing gas on top.....


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Lemon gets final map tomorrow guys. I hope to see some big big numbers.
> 
> 
> Mick


Any news yet Mick? 

Good luck to all those running on Sunday, i'll be up there so i'll pop over for a chat with some of you. Fingers crossed Team Skyline bring the trophy back where it belongs!!!!

Ben


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> The rev limit will be up ed on the Taisan from 7200 to 8500, we have kept it low for track use. I have fitted a little blue bottle in the boot to help us along  Hope to get a Ten fingers crossed but I will be giving it some action on the handling circuit and trying to steal a few point of the Evo's and Scoobies
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:


im exactly the same... tbh the 1/4 mile and tops speed will all be taken care of by the likes of the lemon, tdp car and the drag R which should all produce real good times :smokin: 

i think there are a good few of us left that can concentrate on the handling course and hopefully get some points in there this time round !!

my new track suspension is now on the car and all setup with an in car controller to make adjustments on the go ! as i approach each different corner i can quickly change between 3 different presets, im gonna really kick the hell out of it on the day and see how she does.

But as always the tighter the track is the harder it will be for the skylines because the smaller and lighter cars will always change direction easier and faster than our big lumps. Im hoping it will cover a larger distance this year.

cant wait tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

We are heading to the handling circuit first then to the drag.

We have the car setup for circuit all the time so it should go well in the handling. We are bringing a different set of dampers for the drag and top speed. Hopefully we can get it off the line well. If so mid 9' should be forthcoming. Also we should see 170-180 over the km.

Robbie


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

thast what ill be doing too, as ill probably run lower pressures for the drag runs (other than the top speed effort)


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

plkettle said:


> my new track suspension is now on the car and all setup with an in car controller to make adjustments on the go ! as i approach each different corner i can quickly change between 3 different presets, im gonna really kick the hell out of it on the day and see how she does.



are you serious :wavey: 


You think you'll have time between corners to adjust suspension? I think your best bet is to find the happy medium, you wont have time/space to test out whats best etc..... in my opinion.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

like you say its best to have a happy medium but if there is one corner that causes problems it might be beneficial. certainly with only 5 runs there isnt much time to work out which setting is best....

Im currently working on a way of wiring it up to a button on the steering wheel to select the presets very very quickly without looking away but im not sure if i will have enough time to have it wired on there by then as i have to butcher the control box to do it


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I just dumped my TEIN edfc's (x2).... felt more was to be gained loosing the weight over adjusting them in car! Easy enough to do out of the car.

Best of luck though.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

we need a dedicatd update thread on sunday for us that cant make it!

Good luck all


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

List of runners.....


A1 TEAM VAUXHALL DANIEL BROOKS VAUXHALL TIGRA 300+ 
A2 TEAM VAUXHALL CHRIS SUTTON VAUXHALL CORSA 300+ 
A3 TEAM VAUXHALL JAMES BIRCH VAUXHALL CORSA 300+ 
A4 TEAM VAUXHALL RUSS PATON VAUXHALL ASTRA 300+ 
A5 TEAM VAUXHALL ROBERT VARELA VAUXHALL NOVA 300+ 
A6 TEAM VAUXHALL ALLAN DUTHIE VAUXHALL NOVA 300+ 
A7 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW SPECK VAUXHALL TIGRA 300+ 
A8 TEAM VAUXHALL OLIVER HEWITT VAUXHALL NOVA 300+ 
A9 TEAM VAUXHALL ANDREW GOLDING VAUXHALL CORSA 300 
A10 CRX-UK ERROL HUEL HONDA CRX TURBO 350+ 
A11 CRX-UK RICKY LEE HONDA CIVIC 300 
A12 FIAT COUPES NIGEL OGRAM FIAT COUPE TURBO 400 
A13 FIAT COUPES LEIGHTON WILSON FIAT COUPE TURBO 450 
A14 200 PLUS CLUB ANDY NICHOLLS ROVER 200 TURBO 600+ 
A15 200 PLUS CLUB RICHARD BATTY MITSUBISHI FTO 500 
A16 PRG ROVERS ANDY HEARN ROVER 220 GTI TURBO 300 
A17 RS TURBOS SIMON SMAIL FORD ESCORT RS TURBO 300+ 
A18 DUBCLUB PAUL BARGATE VW SCIRROCO 300+ 



RWD 
B1 200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO 500+ 
B2 200+ CLUB STU BLACKERY WESTFIELD COSWORTH 400+ 
B3 200+ CLUB AVI MORADE KMS MINI CLUB SPORT 400+ 
B4 INVITED REUBEN SOKHI SKYLINE GTS 600 
B5 VIPERS BJORN AENILS DODGE VIPER 600 
B6 VIPERS NADINE GEARY DODGE VIPER 500+ 
B7 INVITED JACK FROST HOLESHOT RACING DAX 700+ 
B8 MKIVSUPRA.NET KEVIN HUNTLEY ENVY SUPRA 500+ 
B9 MKIVSUPRA.NET WESTLEY COX SUPRA 500 
B10 MKIVSUPRA.NET MICHEL LANE SUPRA 500+ 
B11 MKIVSUPRA.NET JAY EVANS SUPRA 500+ 
B12 MKIVSUPRA.NET LEE PERRYMAN SUPRA 500+ 
B13 200SXOC ANTHONY WALTERS NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
B14 200SXOC KEVIN DUCKWORTH NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
B15 200SXOC STEVE HAWKES NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
B16 200SXOC JOHN STOCKER NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
B17 200SXOC RICHARD ALLEN NISSAN 200 SX 400 
B18 200SXOC DANIEL LARK NISSAN 200 SX 400+ 
B19 TEAM MR2 LARRY VALLOT TOYOTA MR2 400+
B20 FDUK JOHN GOODWIN MAZDA RX 7 500 
B21 TEAM MR2 CHRIS HUNTLEY TOYOTA MR2 400+
B22 TEAM NYLOCK CHRIS PEARSON LOTUS EXIGE TYPE R 400 
B23 TEAM MR2 MICHAEL GREENSIDES TOYOTA MR2 400+ 
B24 TEAM MR2 NATHAN FREKE TOYOTA MR2 400+ 
B25 TEAM MR2 ROY ASHBY TOYOTA MR2 400+ 
B26 TEAM MR2 SHAHID MIRZA TOYOTA MR2 400+ 
B27 TEAM MR2 SIMON LOCKYER TOYOTA MR2 400
B28 FDUK JAMES WILLDAY MAZDA RX7 450+ 
B29 FDUK ROBBIE CALDER MAZDA RX7 V8 450+ 
B30 TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO 900+ 
B31 TURBOSPORTS DAVE PERRY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 500+ 
B32 TURBOSPORTS LEE REDGRAVE FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 400+ 
B33 TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH 500 
B34 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 550 
B35 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY BEDFORD VAN 700 
B36 TEAM NYLOC RICHARD ELLIKER LOTUS EXIGE 300 
B37 TEAM NYLOC SIMON WALKER LOTUS EXIGE 300 
B38 TEAM NYLOC RUSS TREASURE LOTUS EXIGE 300 
B39 TEAM NYLOC PHIL ENGLISH LOTUS 211 250 
B40 TEAM NYLOC ANDY KEAR LOTUS EXIGE GT 300 
B41 TEAM NYLOC GAVIN KIRBY LOTUS 211 250 
B42 TEAM NYLOC CRAIG DOLBY LOTUS ELISE TYPE R 320 
B43 INVITED KEVIN LEAPER ROLLS ROYCE TURBO 400+ 
B44 RS COSWORTH LEE CATERMOLE SIERRA RS COSWORTH 450 
B45 DUBCLUB MARTIN WILLIS VW POLO 1.8T 400 


4WD 
C45 TEAM SKYLINE RENTON SKYLINE R34 GTR 600 
C46 RS COSWORTH ALAN LLOYD RS TURBO 4X4 400+ 
C47 GT40C RIK PARKER CELICA GT4 500+ 
C48 200+ CLUB JOHN SOUTHCOTE LANCIA DELTA INTERGRALE 500+ 
C49 200+ CLUB PAUL GREENHALGH SUBARU IMPREZA 500+ 
C50 200+ CLUB SIMON DEATON MITSUBISHI EVO 8 500+ 
C51 200+ CLUB LEE HOLLIS SKYLINE R34 GTR 600+ 
C52 200+ CLUB ADRIAN SMITH FENSPORT CELICA 700+ 
C53 MLR SIMON NORRIS NORRIS DESIGNS EVO 800+ 
C54 MLR NORMAN MURRAY EVO 6 RSX 500+ 
C55 MLR MARTYN GREEN EVO 5 RS 500+ 
C56 MLR PAUL MARTIN EVO 6 GSR 500+ 
C57 MLR CLIVE SEDDON RC DEVELOPMENTS EVO 6 600+ 
C58 MLR IAN SMITH EVO 5 GSR 500+ 
C59 MLR PHILLIP YOUNG EVO 6 GSR 500+ 
C60 MLR JASON HULBERT EVO 4 500+ 
C61 MLR GAVIN RENSHAW EVO 5 RS 500+ 
C62 MLR PAUL NORTH EVO 8 500+ 
C63 TEAM SUBARU ANDY FORREST AFP IMPREZA 700+ 
C64 TEAM SUBARU PAUL BLAMIRE IMPREZA 700+ 
C65 TEAM SUBARU JOHN STEVENSON IMPREZA 500+ 
C66 TEAM SUBARU OLLY CLARKE RCM IMPREZA 700+ 
C67 TEAM SUBARU STEVEN DARLEY LATERAL PERFORMANCE IMPREZA STI 5 500+ 
C68 TEAM SUBARU KEVIN HORSLEY IMPREZA 500+ 
C69 TEAM SUBARU DALE HOWARD IMPREZA 500 
C70 TEAM SUBARU ANDY NAPIER IMPREZA 500+ 
C71 TEAM SUBARU ROB HARRIMAN IMPREZA 450+ 
C72 TEAM SUBARU GULLI HALLDORSSON IMPREZA 600+ 
C73 TEAM SKYLINE JEFF LUDGATE SKYLINE R34 GTR 700+ 
C74 TEAM SKYLINE MICK BEGLEY JUN LEMON R33 GTR 1000+ 
C75 TEAM SKYLINE JOHN BEGLEY SKYLINE R32 GTR 800 
C76 TEAM SKYLINE KARL FARRAR SKYLINE R32 GTR 600 
C77 TEAM SKYLINE NEIL WRENN SKYLINE R33 GTR 600 
C78 TEAM SKYLINE PETE KETTLEBORO SKYLINE R32 GTR 600 
C79 TEAM SKYLINE ROBBIE THORNTON TDP SKYLINE R32 GTR 800+ 
C80 TEAM SKYLINE ANTHONY EDMUNDSON SKYLINE R33 GTR 700 
C81 TEAM SKYLINE BARRY HOWIESON SKYLINE R33 GTR V SPEC 600 
C82 
C83 INVITED RICHARD DOUGLAS IMPREZA 500+ 
C84 TEAM GTI-R ANDREW MELLING GTI-R 450 
C85 TEAM GTI-R LUWI ROBERTS GTI-R 500 
C86 TEAM GTI-R CHRIS MURTY GTI-R 400 
C87 TEAM GTI-R DAVE PERRY DP MOTORSPORT GTI-R 500 
C88 GTOUK BEN HARTLEY EUROSPEC MITSUBISHI GT 500+ 
C89 GTOUK DEREK MILTON MITSUBISHI 3000GT 450 

PRO DRAG CLASS 

D1 KEITH COWIE RB MOTORSPORT R32 GTR 1000+ 
D2 JOHN CURISTAN IMPREZA 800 
D3 MICK BEGLEY DUKE SKYLINE R33 GTR 1000+ 
D4 PAT DORAN FORD RS200 600+ 
D5 LIAM DORAN FIESTA ST 560

Stolen from another forum so apologies for any mistakes!!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

weathers looking cracking for it too


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

RWD
B1 200+ CLUB DUNCAN COWPER DAX RUSH TURBO 500+
B2 200+ CLUB STU BLACKERY WESTFIELD COSWORTH 400+
B3 200+ CLUB AVI MORADE KMS MINI CLUB SPORT 400+
B4 INVITED REUBEN SOKHI SKYLINE GTS 600
B5 VIPERS BJORN AENILS DODGE VIPER 600
B6 VIPERS NADINE GEARY DODGE VIPER 500+
B7 INVITED JACK FROST HOLESHOT RACING DAX 700+
B8 MKIVSUPRA.NET KEVIN HUNTLEY ENVY SUPRA 500+
B9 MKIVSUPRA.NET WESTLEY COX SUPRA 500
B10 MKIVSUPRA.NET MICHEL LANE SUPRA 500+
B11 MKIVSUPRA.NET JAY EVANS SUPRA 500+
B12 MKIVSUPRA.NET LEE PERRYMAN SUPRA 500+
B13 200SXOC ANTHONY WALTERS NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B14 200SXOC KEVIN DUCKWORTH NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B15 200SXOC STEVE HAWKES NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B16 200SXOC JOHN STOCKER NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B17 200SXOC RICHARD ALLEN NISSAN 200 SX 400
B18 200SXOC DANIEL LARK NISSAN 200 SX 400+
B19 TEAM MR2 LARRY VALLOT TOYOTA MR2 400+
B20 FDUK JOHN GOODWIN MAZDA RX 7 500
B21 TEAM MR2 CHRIS HUNTLEY TOYOTA MR2 400+
B22 TEAM NYLOCK CHRIS PEARSON LOTUS EXIGE TYPE R 400
B23 TEAM MR2 MICHAEL GREENSIDES TOYOTA MR2 400+
B24 TEAM MR2 NATHAN FREKE TOYOTA MR2 400+
B25 TEAM MR2 ROY ASHBY TOYOTA MR2 400+
B26 TEAM MR2 SHAHID MIRZA TOYOTA MR2 400+
B27 TEAM MR2 SIMON LOCKYER TOYOTA MR2 400
B28 FDUK JAMES WILLDAY MAZDA RX7 450+
B29 FDUK ROBBIE CALDER MAZDA RX7 V8 450+
B30 TURBOSPORTS STEPHEN ROSS FORD GRANADA TWIN TURBO 900+
B31 TURBOSPORTS DAVE PERRY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 500+
B32 TURBOSPORTS LEE REDGRAVE FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 400+
B33 TURBOSPORTS PAUL NORRIS LOTUS SUNBEAM COSWORTH 500
B34 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY FORD ESCORT MK1 TURBO 550
B35 TURBOSPORTS NICK HEDLEY BEDFORD VAN 700
B36 TEAM NYLOC RICHARD ELLIKER LOTUS EXIGE 300
B37 TEAM NYLOC SIMON WALKER LOTUS EXIGE 300
B38 TEAM NYLOC RUSS TREASURE LOTUS EXIGE 300
B39 TEAM NYLOC PHIL ENGLISH LOTUS 211 250
B40 TEAM NYLOC ANDY KEAR LOTUS EXIGE GT 300
B41 TEAM NYLOC GAVIN KIRBY LOTUS 211 250
B42 TEAM NYLOC CRAIG DOLBY LOTUS ELISE TYPE R 320
B43 INVITED KEVIN LEAPER ROLLS ROYCE TURBO 400+
B44 RS COSWORTH LEE CATERMOLE SIERRA RS COSWORTH 450
B45 DUBCLUB MARTIN WILLIS VW POLO 1.8T 400


I keep looking but see no GTS-T's in this list.
OK 4th one down I missed, (B4 INVITED REUBEN SOKHI SKYLINE GTS 600). And they are 'invited'......
Why only this one?
Is there politics with skylineowners.com or something I missed?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

politics? TOTB? NEVER!!!




mook


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

the fastest/quickest skylines tend to be GTR's :| and maybe none wanted to enter?!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

looking at that RWD list...

looks like the Supra's are sand bagging with their power claims!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

half tempted to go now!


----------



## jasper99 (Jun 16, 2008)

i know 1 of the supras thats down as 500+ was mapped last week and made 708bhp

Mrs says i can go so im really looking forward to coming and watching Mick and the team take the title.

good luck lads :


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

some very entertaining old school fords on that list and a very special sunbeam that is mental!

should be a very good day.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> politics? TOTB? NEVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually no politics involved at all, this year has been great tbh, no hassles with skylines whatsoever and the team guys sorted it out without any arguing.
the gtst entrant listed isnt a club member of any group and just asked for a spot, hence being listed as an invited car, rather than for any particular club. its a good spec car so he was given a place, simple as that. no one else with a GTST came forward, and as a result none are listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Well managed to get another 25 kgs off the car and move 70 kgs down 400 mm.

So that should help the handling.

Robbie


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Well managed to get another 25 kgs off the car and move 70 kgs down 400 mm.
> 
> So that should help the handling.
> 
> Robbie


Good shit Robbie :clap:    

Mick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well managed to get another 25 kgs off the car and move 70 kgs down 400 mm.
> 
> So that should help the handling.
> 
> Robbie


Your just nutts,but in a good way.

The car is very very trick looking,after what you did to it tonight.Looks very well and even more weight saved aswell.You will be getting alot of interest in the car on Sunday from others.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> Your just nutts,but in a good way.
> 
> The car is very very trick looking,after what you did to it tonight.Looks very well and even more weight saved aswell.You will be getting alot of interest in the car on Sunday from others.



dont forget Robbie it aint show and shine :chuckle: 






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

No i would not do well in show and shine.

I managed to move all this under the boot floor. Lowering the COG allot.

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/robbie.thornton/R32GTRFuelSystem/photo#5226492038003295010"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/robbie.thornton/SIg60UKYAyI/AAAAAAAAAiI/D5ZHtKGwMGo/s800/100_0826.JPG" /></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/robbie.thornton/R32GTRFuelSystem/photo#5226492064616023986"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/robbie.thornton/SIg613TWB7I/AAAAAAAAAiQ/Pr0cD0ixVOc/s800/100_0827.JPG" /></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/robbie.thornton/R32GTRFuelSystem/photo#5226492099507900226"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/robbie.thornton/SIg635SNz0I/AAAAAAAAAiY/J2ySDHluzLE/s800/100_0828.JPG" /></a>


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

I have heard that the entrant B17 is a top driver with an amazing car! :runaway: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Well breaking news me and the misses are coming!

In exchange i want a few things from you lot

1. The lemon to run an 8
2. The duke to do a 7
3. The team to take the title


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Rich_A said:


> I have heard that the entrant B17 is a top driver with an amazing car! :runaway: :chuckle: :chuckle:


I'll keep an eye out for him and stand well back from the barrier  LOL


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> I'll keep an eye out for him and stand well back from the barrier  LOL



PMSL. Thing is, at least you know, others don't! Oh well, I can learn 'em.:clap: I will probably be trying to reach 6 out of 5.:runaway:

You should actually be doing nothing but getting more hotpant based pics for your thread, I have stopped reading it, its far too much about your car!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LMFAO, i'll definatley come and find you at some point bud, lets hope you attain a 6!! (although my 6 and Colins 6 will be worlds apart  )

The camera is always primed for hotties in hot pants  was on the lookout at goodwood but it was all posh totty in long skirts! I'm sure i'll get some, new pics up Monday ha ha.

Good luck mate, at least your having a go!!! I'd love to have a blast at it.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Yeah come and find me mate, will be good to say hello!:thumbsup: 

Lol, my 6 is slightly different to Colins too I am sure, mine just means I am traveling 20% faster than my talent can really allow. Mind them cones!:squintdan 

Yeah, I am really looking forward to having a go, as I have nothing at all to lose! 


...famous last words.....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I recon you should let pops drive instead Rich 

Good luck all !


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Isnt it funny how all the Supra's are circa 500hp..... i heard one got dyno'd at 708 this week! Cheeky cheeky!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Lol, he is not allowed out of the home this weekend. 

I know what you mean about Supra's, don't you have to take 2 plugs out to get one "down" to 500 brake?

Lol.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Programme for the day: 
Redline TOTB 7 in association with Millers oils
Sunday 27th July 2007 Elvington Airfield 

Programme of the Day- (times may be amended as required)
7.30am Gates open to Competitors/Official Support/Traders/clubs
(Vehicle passes to be displayed in windscreen for entry into pitlane/trade)

8am -9.30am Signing on for Drivers and scrutineering. 

9am Gates open to public

9.30 Driver Briefing- pitlane- all competitors must attend. signing on cabin.

10am Noise test- all cars unless tested sat26th.

10.30am Open qualifying for all events.

1pm Pro-Drag Shootout- Main drag strip– 
Keith Cowie R32 vs. Pat Doran RS200
Immediately afterward -Lunch break for noise restriction regulations

3.30pm Handling Circuit-End of Qualifying
3.30pm Drag and Top speed- End of Qualifying.

3.35-4pm Drag strip Demo Displays Drag bike/car demo runs/untimed practise.

3.40pm approx. Leadings cars announced on P.A system. Qualifying cars will be called up for Handling / Drag Shootouts. Any cars not ready to run will be eliminated. Team reps to ensure cars/drivers available and ready.

3.45pm Handling Shootout – Top 4 Handling Cars overall run off in reverse order, one lap each to determine the Redline TOTB 7 Handling Shootout Champion.

4pm Drag strip- shootouts 
Top 4 cars from qualifying from each class battle it out to a final conclusion
1/4m Drag Shootout Finals
First across the line wins
Fwd Road Class Shootout- Top 4 cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
Rwd Road Class Shootout-Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
4wd Road Class Shootout- Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head
Pro-Drag Class Shootout-Top 4 Cars from qualifying go Head-to-Head

4.40pm Results Collation

5pm approx Trophy Presentation and Photographs- Redline Marequee in Pitlane
Class Winners- Handling, Top speed, 1/4m drag.
Redline Shootout Champions- Drag and Handling.
Sponsors Trophies and other Awards.
Redline TOTB 7 Team Award.
Overall Redline TOTB 7 Champion Trophy Award
Event Closes


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

kennyc said:


> Programme for the day:
> Redline TOTB 7 in association with Millers oils
> Sunday 27th July 2007 Elvington Airfield
> 
> ...


Anybody know what the noise limit is?

Robbie


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

5pm - Team Skyline is presented with the TOT7 team award


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody know what the noise limit is?
> 
> Robbie


Surely if Keith's R32 with the 5" system is running there wont be one?


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Surely if Keith's R32 with the 5" system is running there wont be one?


Think its 105db. But there is a 10 second rule or something, which I am sure MrC will fall under.:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

I also run a side exit. Not as big as Keith. But all the same i am a bit woried as i have a long way to travel.

Robbie


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Well good luck all you guys, go get that trophy. 

Charlie.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Isnt it funny how all the Supra's are circa 500hp..... i heard one got dyno'd at 708 this week! Cheeky cheeky!


Like the Vauxhalls being 300+ when a number of them are 500+


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, if it rains, its not going to matter, they may as well be 1+!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Well, if it rains, its not going to matter, they may as well be 1+!!


standing start events are utter shite in the wet anyhow so it would be a mute point


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

SteveN said:


> standing start events are utter shite in the wet anyhow so it would be a mute point


Agree that rain 100% ruins a day at the Pod, but at TOTB the show goes on, so only 75% ruined!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

good luck to all the runners! and fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

Robbie, noise limit is 103db, unless your a proven 10 second car (which you are) and have emailed chris mann for a higher noise limit space (limited number).


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

robbie- emailed you,but the noise limits are in all the info sent out and on the entry form you sent in. york council are enforcing tighter testing on the venue plus a noise break at lunchtime.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

forgot to add, i had pre-listed you as one of the proven 10s cars but you will still have to pass the higher limit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

What is the higher limit ? And how is it rested so we can check it here ?

Robbie


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Good luck to team Skyline. Hope you boys enjoy yourselves !


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok I have had about 14 hours sleep this week, the car is ready and I am looking forwards to an early night. See you all up there, lets give it to em :thumbsup: 











Smokey :smokin:


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> What is the higher limit ? And how is it rested so we can check it here ?
> 
> Robbie


112db is the higher limit. Usual test iirc, 0.5 meter and 45 degrees from exhaust exit


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

higher noise limit is for a limited amount of cars already proven10s or quicker. as steven says tested 45 deg at .5m from exhaust, 3/4 max rpm.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

finally got mine "finished" last night at midnight. Still needs some work for after TOTB, but it should work nicely  See you all up there!


----------



## D11 HKS (May 25, 2008)

is there a gtr owners stand if so how do you get on it


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Good Luck to everyone and bring back the TROPHY.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

So todays the day  Good luck all, hope its a good day and all goes well - keep us updated someone


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> finally got mine "finished" last night at midnight. Still needs some work for after TOTB, but it should work nicely  See you all up there!



Good work that man !!


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Good Luck to team skyline!
Keep us updated :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I left there two hours ago, saw Keith cowie run a nine on his second run, nothing amazing from Mick but it was early days and he seemed to be having a few issues. Ludders had three runs I saw he did a 12, a mid 11, then a 10.4 with a missed gearchange. Saw robbie do a few runs but in typical totb fashion I did not see the times.


----------



## Superted (Jul 31, 2006)

> Saw robbie do a few runs but in typical totb fashion I did not see the times.


Yeah i didnt really hear any of the drag times and the standings, and i wasnt to surprised either    


Yeah i saw the lemon, although it looked parked up at the top of the top speed strip at one point for quite a while - hope its ok mick!!!

Saw Keith run which was very nice, and also the RIPS Drag R looked/ Sounded and went amazing, once its ran in i think there will be special times from that car. 

I know that a subaru was winning the track standing, i know the name of the driver but cant remember it now, but he was driving like a lunatic and i saw his fastest lap.

Tbh i dont think the times will be amazing today, it was far to hot and very little wind


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

white - RCM
green - ZEN

prob RCM


----------



## jayandrews (Jun 13, 2008)

it was olly clark in the white impreza--pretty unbeatable that car.

good day-awesome cars-too hot!


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Superted said:


> Tbh i dont think the times will be amazing today, it was far to hot and very little wind



I went to the Mopar Nationals at Santa Pod yesterday, they had cars in the 7s:runaway: 

Same heat as you had the TOTB, I guess the best was at Santa Pod?

Been to one TOTB, never went again.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

No proper results yet then?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

heard that the impreza's have won it again....

Didnt surprise me... they had a very strong team on paper


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> white - RCM
> green - ZEN
> 
> prob RCM



Pure class. 

GTR's were looking good but also rans IMHO.
Jeff's RIPS car is awesome. So much potential and wouldn't look out of place on a concourse competition.:bowdown1: 

Good to catch up with everyone and was great chatting to the RB Motorsport crew. How laid back!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

i personally wasnt happy with my performance, had a horibble irratating missfire most of day then when i thought i had finally cleared it i broke third gear!!:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Aparently the Scoobies won the team event again, and, Ollie Clark was the overall champion. Congrats.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Edmy- bad luck mate. I done 3rd about a month ago. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

going to get the os kit now, no point messing thats the second time!! 

my mate with the police liner also broke his third, for the 4th time!!!

i also think times were massively affected by the weather today


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

interesting silencer from robbie at TDP


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

mick/duke


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Hats off to Robbie for giving it 110%! That car is something else. Wondered about the "roof" cut into the bonnet....but when you see the size of the turbo it all becomes clear!:runaway: 

What was Duke's fastest time? Saw the 2nd run which looked good but nothing recorded.
Shame about the Lemon though but shit happens. Hope its alive and running well again soon.:thumbsup: 

What was Keith's best run?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

What happened to the Lemon?


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> What happened to the Lemon?


Cambelt snapped was told.:bawling:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

just got back, burnt to buggery, fairly happy with my 1/4 performance, given its the first time id tried launching it properly. 

Shame i took out the timing gear on the handling course, the marshalls werent happy!!! still, i got a large dent for my troubles


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

big well done to the skyline crew, great effort! and it was nice to put a few names to faces!!!


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Robbie machine gunning off the line.Well done Robbie,car worked very well and some great driving and times you had.

YouTube - TDP GTR at TOTB 7

Keith Cowie giving a bit of a go.

YouTube - GTR drag launch


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh and as prommised for Mick,here you go.You crazy man,1st the burnout,then slightly sideways and off coarse.

Fair play to you for keeping your foot planted on that run.

YouTube - Duke R33 burnout

YouTube - Duke doing 8.7 at TOTB 7


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a vid I spotted on youtube of Ludders:

YouTube - TOTB 7


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

edmy said:


> i also think times were massively affected by the weather today


but they wouldve affected every car in the same way, so the result wouldve been the same.

and TBH going by a lot of the times, they wasnt THAT affected. 195mph in 1km for the RCM Impreza for example.
Or 181mph or whatever for the big old Granada.

10-15deg pre-turbo temps are nothing considering the temps rise 100s of degrees post turbo.


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

what you have to remember is, teams like RCM have ice packs and every gadget imaginable to keep temps down, and then take them off atthe last minute...i couldnt get my inlet temps below 55 degrees C all day! not conjusive to running fast times


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

maybe RCM wasnt an ideal example, but it was only a few with the advantage of things like that, and TBH the advantage that gives is only a few seconds at the start at best.


----------



## edmy (Apr 4, 2005)

i wasnt making excuses re times steven i was just saying temps were affecting times my intakes were 60-65! when im mapping my car it usually sits between 30-35, so i would say that would make a massive difference!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm just starting to stick some *provisional* results on this post:

Redline Magazine

Waiting for audited info from TOTB/Straightliners


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Renton. I have a time slip for 10.24 @ 135. Did you see that on any of the lists 

Robbie


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

here are some pics stolen of my "misdermeanour"























































oops!!!!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

and the aftermath...


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Listerofsmeg said:


> oops!!!!


:chuckle: 
Car 10-pin bowling!:chuckle: 

At least you went the right way. Saw a few get lost out there!:runaway:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Neil, it only happened because you where giving it some. I had a spinning moment :runaway: but only managed to collect one cone. Could have been worse though you might have taken the caravan out :chuckle: 




Smokey


----------

